
National coronavirus response: A road map to reopening - alpb
https://www.aei.org/research-products/report/national-coronavirus-response-a-road-map-to-reopening/
======
aaron_m04
Check the source:
[https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/American_Enterprise_In...](https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/American_Enterprise_Institute)

~~~
troydavis
That’s normally a sound strategy but in this case, the individual authors
matter a lot more than the entity. Scott Gottlieb, the first author, is the
ex-commissioner of the FDA and widely trusted by all parties.

The doc is as close as the country has to a plan and has been covered (or
recycled) by many mainstream newspapers. Here’s Boston Globe’s coverage:
[https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03/30/nation/new-roadmap-
la...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03/30/nation/new-roadmap-lays-out-how-
we-might-emerge-coronavirus-crisis/)

